# This weekends project



## michhoodbilly (Apr 22, 2014)

FEL my buddy found, sanded and painted and now on my WD45













Coming up will be fabbing up a snow blade, some more lights, and I'd like to make a boom pole with winch for the front end and some pallet forks


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done! Those long throw rams pick up a heck of a lot of weight I bet.


----------



## michhoodbilly (Apr 22, 2014)

Had a buddy sit in it for a short lift, and it didn't bat an eye lifting his 250ish pounds, gonna test it a little more this week


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What a great looking tractor! I love the older stuff, that's for sure. I picked up a boom pole for my tractor and I bet it paid for itself the first day I had it!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Just like showroom condition.


----------

